# USS Olympia to be Sunk!



## Njaco (May 26, 2010)

PhillyBurbs.com: Historic Olympia warship may be sunk to make reef

*Historic Olympia warship may be sunk to make reef.*

By: Marty Reddington
phillyBurbs.com
PHILADELPHIA (AP) — A U.S. warship that survived the Spanish-American War and World War I and has been on the Philadelphia waterfront for a half-century may wind up in a watery grave — sunk deliberately to form an artificial reef off New Jersey. 

The Independence Seaport Museum says it can no longer afford the upkeep of the cruiser Olympia, the last surviving vessel from the 1898 Spanish-American War, which is now docked at Penn’s Landing. At least $20 million is needed to tow, restore, interpret and endow the deteriorating vessel, interim museum president James McLane said. 

The museum and the Navy have already checked with officials of New Jersey’s Artificial Reef Program on the possibility of sinking the 5,600-ton ship. The vessel will be open until the end of September and then closed while its future is determined. 

“Another option would be scrapping Olympia,” McLane said. “But the Navy has told us that ‘reefing’ is better because it would allow divers to go down on it and would preserve Olympia.” 

Navy spokeswoman Patricia Dolan said any plan to scrap or reef the vessel would need Navy approval. Larry Hajna, a spokesman for the state Department of Environmental Protection, said the department is not endorsing the idea. 

The possibility dismays Harry Burkhardt, president of Friends of the Cruiser Olympia, which has begun trying to raise money to preserve the ship. Burkhardt, 53, a merchant marine captain from South Philadelphia, said he would turn the Olympia into a self-sustaining museum with a living history crew and education programs for inner-city children. 

The Olympia was state-of-the-art when it led five other U.S. warships into Manila Bay in the Philippines on May 1, 1898. Commodore George Dewey was standing on the ship’s bridge when he gave the famous order “You may fire when you are ready, Gridley.” 

Under Dewey’s command, the U.S. fleet destroyed 10 Spanish cruisers and gunboats in hours without losing an American life. The Olympia spent World War I in the Atlantic Ocean and brought remains of the Unknown Soldier home from France in 1921. 

The vessel was docked at the Philadelphia Navy Yard from 1922 to 1959 and was on display at Pier 11 at the Benjamin Franklin Bridge through the 1960s until 1976, when it was moved to Penn’s Landing. The vessel is now the world’s oldest floating steel warship. 

Naval historian Lawrence Burr said scrapping or sinking the vessel off New Jersey would be “a national disgrace and major embarrassment for Philadelphia and Pennsylvania.” He said the reefing plan would make the ship accessible only to a small number of divers and might result in it being plundered for souvenirs. 

“Neither the Spanish navy in 1898 nor the German navy in 1917-18 was able to sink Olympia,” he said. “It will be ironic if the state of New Jersey is able to sink this unique historic warship.” 

Mountain States Collector - Article

Historic Naval Ships Visitors Guide - USS Olympia


----------



## timshatz (May 26, 2010)

Typical of the city of Philadelphia. The most crooked city in America after Detroit.


----------



## Messy1 (May 26, 2010)

That would be a sad loss.


----------



## T Bolt (May 26, 2010)

What the eff are they thinking!!! I didn't even know there were any ships left from the Spanish American War. I cannot believe that the government would even consider sinking or scrapping something like that!!!! We need to keep reminders of history like that around so our children have a sense of history. God knows they are not learning it in School. My kids are 10 12 and if it was not for me they would only have a vague sense that something called World War two even happened let alone WW I or the Spanish American War. Sorry for Ranting so much but this just p**sed me off.


----------



## B-17engineer (May 26, 2010)

Uh....


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 26, 2010)

Disgraceful!

The ship should be saved!

TO


----------



## Njaco (May 26, 2010)

I have been on the ship several times and it is definately worth it. Its sooooo different from sailing ships and WWII, it just has to be visited. This is a real shame and I hope they save it.

They should get the money from the estate of Vince Fumo (former politician) who was just sent to prison last year for money crap including messing around with money for the Maritime Museum. make him pay for it.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 26, 2010)

I've been aboard her several times myself Njaco. What a marvelous vessel!!!! The captains quarters has two 5 inch guns inside it. Sure would be a shame to let her go down. I've also been aboard the WW2 sub that is docked right next to her at Penn's landing. I think it's the Becuna.

The pic is from Wiki when searching for USS Becuna. And that's the Olympia right next to her. You can see the guns I'm talking about just above and to the left of the flag on the sub.


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2010)

Certainly looks like a beautiful ship that is in good condition and deserves to be saved as a valuable piece of history. Surely there are some other ships that are of less importance that could be sunk to make the reef rather than her...


----------



## Messy1 (May 26, 2010)

That's what I was thinking Gnomey. Why sink a fully restored ship that just needs general maintenance, or upkeep. They are not starting with a ship that has been neglected in moth balls for decades.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 26, 2010)

It will be a sad day if they do turn it into a reef. 


Wheels


----------



## RabidAlien (May 27, 2010)

My initial thought is "save that ship!" I like the idea of using the money-grubbing ex-politician's pocketbook to do so.... My second thought, though, is that if nobody can figure out a way to save her, then by all means reef her instead of chopping her up for razor blades!


----------



## BombTaxi (May 27, 2010)

Olympia needs to be saved, and I'm slightly surprised that the state isn't doing something about it. After all, the Royal Navy maintains HMS Victory and has done so since the late 18th century 

Seriously though, $20 million is peanuts compared to bailouts, healthcare etc etc, so why can't Washington help to meet the cost of maintaining a historic landmark like this?


----------



## Messy1 (May 27, 2010)

I agree BT! The Olympia has been preserved for decades, to me the talk of sinking her is crazy.


----------



## BombTaxi (May 27, 2010)

There would be a huge public outcry here if anyone suggested sinking HMS Victory or even HMS Belfast.I think someone should definitely be approaching Capitol Hill to try and secure Olympia's future.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 27, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> My initial thought is "save that ship!" I like the idea of using the money-grubbing ex-politician's pocketbook to do so.... My second thought, though, is that if nobody can figure out a way to save her, then by all means reef her instead of chopping her up for razor blades!



I agree RA. I want to see her saved also, but sinking her is preferable to scrapping.

TO


----------



## Njaco (May 27, 2010)

Just to put the icing on the cake, here is the politician I am talking about. See the key phrase that I highlighted. That is who is taking care of this ship!!!

Vince Fumo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"On February 6, 2007, a Federal grand jury named Fumo in a 137 count indictment, alleging mail fraud, wire fraud, conspiracy, obstruction of justice and filing a false tax return. Charges include using state workers to oversee construction of his mansion, spy on his ex-wife and work on his farm. Additionally, the indictment accused him of misusing $1 million of state funds and $1 million from his charity for personal and campaign use and *commandeering yachts from the Philadelphia Seaport Museum for personal travel*.

ing.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 27, 2010)

Send Fumo to Somalia and save the court costs!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 27, 2010)

WTF?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## timshatz (May 28, 2010)

Fumo was the big political player in Philadelphia for a long time. Got to the point he though of himself as ommipotent. They finally caught him. But it took a long time and he really did it to himself. If he hadn't gone halfnutz with power, he'd still be at it today. 

Phila is one incredible corrupt city.


----------



## T Bolt (May 28, 2010)

timshatz said:


> Phila is one incredible corrupt city.



You should live in Chicago!


----------



## Njaco (May 28, 2010)

Guess we'll find out the truth starting tommorrow night!


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 22, 2010)

I'd rather see an Iowa Class BB AND a WW2 aircraft carrier sunk than lose the Olympia. We have 3 or 4 Iowas and what? 5 aircraft carriers?

There is only ONE Olympia!


.


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 22, 2010)

Some late info I found on Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia:

The Independence Seaport Museum is seeking another non-profit organization to take over the ship and provide for her maintenance and restoration, but no such organization has been found. The US Navy has expressed its willingness to let the museum "responsibly dispose" of the vessel. This could result in the ship being transferred, sold as scrap, or sunk as a reef.

Plans were made to close Olympia to visitors on November 22, 2010, due to the poor material condition of the ship and a lack of operating funds.[36] These plans were scrapped, and Independence Seaport Museum agreed to keep the ship open with regular hours through 31 December, and then reduced hours through 31 March 2011.[37] The museum will hold a summit in early 2011 with the Navy, Navy Sea Systems Command, National Park Service, and the Pennsylvania Historical Museum Commission, to determine what steps can be taken to save the cruiser.

I hope they come up with something


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 22, 2010)

We can make a video, and a website. lots of people could help gathering photos and getting music rights.

There can be a paypal button that goes straight to the bank account of Olympia

Lots of talented members on this site.. I'll put in some hours. I've mad videos for years and I can pinch out a website if I need too.


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 22, 2010)

Actually there already is a site:
Save the U.S.S. Olympia

at least sign the petition!!
Blast to all memebers


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 22, 2010)

Signed it


----------



## P-38 Armour Plate (Dec 22, 2010)

Sink the_ Olympia_? That wouldn't just be sad - it'd be _*criminal!*_


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 23, 2010)

Signed. I think my name is right by Harrison's.


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 23, 2010)

Just signed it too.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 23, 2010)

Dangit, link's not working.


----------



## savetheolympia (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello everyone.

My name is Perry, and im a student at Cherry Hill East in Cherry Hill (Right outside of Philly). My AP History class was learning about the Spanish American War when we discussed The battle at Manila Bay and became inspired. Consequently, we have started a 'Save the Olympia' organization, and have been petitioning for the past few weeks. Out eventual goal is to gain public and media attention so we can lobby to congress. Thus far, we have gotten upwards of 3000 signatures and are still progressing. 

The link to our website is : Save the U.S.S. Olympia

If you could print out a petition and bring it to your friends and family, then send it back to the PO box marked on the petition, it would be much appreciated.

Making history for the sake of keeping it,

Perry


----------



## savetheolympia (Jan 8, 2011)

Additionally, If anyone has any talents or expertise that you think you can would be able to help contribute to our organization, please email [email protected]

Thanks again


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 8, 2011)

Glad to see you, Perry. This is Frank.


----------



## otftch (Jan 9, 2011)

I had a chnace to visit the Olympia quite a few times while living in New Jersey. She is a grand old ship. The problem is She has been docked for many years and all the restorations have been above the water line. From what I understand her bottom plates are about to rust away. She needs a complete dry docking and re-plating. That is where the expense comes in. Don't get me wrong, I'd love to see her restored but I can understand the dilemma. If the government don't help I don't see how the funds can be raised. Its a shame, Mr Obama can give banks money with really no strings attached but can't see a way to save a piece of real American History !
Ed


----------



## Njaco (Sep 4, 2011)

USS Olympia hosts historic re-enactors this weekend

The USS Olympia will soon be changing hands. 

Thursday marked the deadline for proposals to acquire the historic cruiser, and by 2013, tourists may no longer get to step aboard.


----------



## Trebor (Sep 6, 2011)

at least it looks like she won't be sunk anytime soon...


----------



## A4K (Sep 8, 2011)

I hope they find a solution soon. 

As Ed said, I can understand the political dilemma - the RNZAF lost it's entire Strike wing for the same reasons - but so sad to see people STILL don't respect their history.


----------



## parsifal (Sep 8, 2011)

given whats happened to the NASA space program, i dont hold out much hope for this grand ship. Surely there are options other than sinking her


----------



## 61fury (Dec 24, 2012)

I remember talk of it being turned into a nightclub, don't remember if it happened but better an intact nightclub than a sunken reef. Remind me never to buy a used warship or ocean liner please


----------



## andy2012 (Jan 15, 2013)

Is there any news on this? I've tried looking her up, but I can't find anything recent.


----------

